# Pascale de L'Estocart another interesting French protestant of classical music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Pascal de L'Estocart was a French protestant classical composer polyphonist of importance whit, Goudimel and Claude Le Jeune. Le Jeune fled for England, L'Estocart to The Netherlands, Goudimel god ax, in other word slaughtered, at Saint-Barthelemy​ massacre(r.i.p).

So since I investigate both Le Jeune and Goudimel in the depths, I had to purchase this fabulous[SUP][/SUP] album by Ludus Modalis ensemble release 2007m a splendid album, lady & gentelmens.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> Pascal de L'Estocart was a French protestant classical composer polyphonist of importance whit, Goudimel and Claude Le Jeune. Le Jeune fled for England, L'Estocart to The Netherlands, Goudimel god ax, in other word slaughtered, at Saint-Barthelemymassacre(r.i.p).
> 
> So since I investigate both Le Jeune and Goudimel in the depths, I had to purchase this fabulous album by Ludus Modalis ensemble release 2007m a splendid album, lady & gentelmens.


Dimace, you seem to be very consistent in your taste. Why vocal music?


----------

